# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Guillaume Tavernier's new project

## ThomasR

Hi folks,

For those of you that are familiar with Guillaume Tavernier's work, there's a crowd funding campaign taking place right now for a huge book of his Tipee and Patreon project "Tahala, the city of eagles".

To make it short, beautiful plans of the city, of buildings (even 3D models than can be used as inspiration viewable with a PDF viewer) and great role play tie-ins to live great adventures in this wonderful city.

It is in french so, if you do not speak that wonderful language, you can still enjoy the exceptional art and when you love maps and plans as I do, that's one hell of an opportunity.

It all happens here, do not miss it !

PS : I do not post images here but click on the link above to see some teasers and you can also go here.

----------


## ThomasR

A little push to the thread for other time zones. I won't do it again, I cross my heart !

----------


## ThomasR

I won't pollute the forum with another thread but Guillaume Tavernier has launched another crowdfunding. As usual, it's about structure plans (amazing ones) planned for tabletop RPG.

If my word has any weight in the matter, I can tell you that his two previous projects, "Artbook" and "Tahala la cité des aigles" both held their promises. I have the two books on my shelves and I wasn't disappointed by my purchase.

As a faithful customer, I sign again for his new project and I'll leave it to you to se what it's about. This time, you can order the book in french AND in english !! This is happening here. Don't miss it, you'll regret it  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

A little re-up (my apologies to the CLs & mods) as the project is nearing its end. It would be a shame to miss it !

I'm sure you've already seen Guillaume Tavernier's amazing work but here's a link to his publishing company's website and here's the link to the crowdfunding page.

----------

